# Bands Breaking!



## Moorman

Hi guys I'm relatively new to using the bands. I have been cutting my TBG to 28 to 22 and made a small light pouch from Kangaroo skin. My shooting has improved dramatically since holding catty with left hand and changed to TTF. However my bands aren't lasting very long at all, most times they are splitting half inch up the band from the pouch. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can overcome this? Is it something I am doing wrong?

I seem to spend more time fitting bands than actually shooting! I would be grateful for any suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Rayshot

Tapered bands don't last as long. My favored band sets last appx 150 shots. It's the price I pay for speed and keeping a flatter trajectory for the longer distances I like to shoot from.

Try some straight cut bands (no taper). If I am shooting close like 33 ft, I don't mind the straights. A 3/4 with 6.5 active length for a 32 inch draw.

With straight sets though they can tear any where along the elastic and if you aren't paying attention can break closer tot the fork and give you a face whipping.

Or, reduce your taper a little and see if that suits you. Or lengthen the active length of the band set you are using.


----------



## treefork

Show a picture of the slingshot you're using . Some times sharp edges and corners on a frame will cause premature failure . Remember the bands are colliding with the frame on the rebound .

Make sure you match the bands to the ammo .


----------



## Mr. P

:yeahthat: & :yeahthat:

I like to increase the length a bit, as Rayshot mentioned.


----------



## Moorman

Rayshot said:


> Tapered bands don't last as long. My favored band sets last appx 150 shots. It's the price I pay for speed and keeping a flatter trajectory for the longer distances I like to shoot from.
> 
> Try some straight cut bands (no taper). If I am shooting close like 33 ft, I don't mind the straights. A 3/4 with 6.5 active length for a 32 inch draw.
> 
> With straight sets though they can tear any where along the elastic and if you aren't paying attention can break closer tot the fork and give you a face whipping.
> 
> Or, reduce your taper a little and see if that suits you. Or lengthen the active length of the band set you are using.


Thanks for the reply its much appreciated!



treefork said:


> Show a picture of the slingshot you're using . Some times sharp edges and corners on a frame will cause premature failure . Remember the bands are colliding with the frame on the rebound .
> 
> Make sure you match the bands to the ammo .


Its a PPMG and the band widths are what was recommended by someone that uses that catapult for hunting with 9.5mm steels, and gets very good results.


----------



## Moorman

Mr. P said:


> _ :yeahthat:_ & :yeahthat:
> 
> I like to increase the length a bit, as Rayshot mentioned.


This could be the problem as it happened more so when they had snapped and I had re tied them again. Making them a bit shorter than they should have been for my draw length.


----------



## Rayshot

Moorman said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tapered bands don't last as long. My favored band sets last appx 150 shots. It's the price I pay for speed and keeping a flatter trajectory for the longer distances I like to shoot from.
> 
> Try some straight cut bands (no taper). If I am shooting close like 33 ft, I don't mind the straights. A 3/4 with 6.5 active length for a 32 inch draw.
> 
> With straight sets though they can tear any where along the elastic and if you aren't paying attention can break closer tot the fork and give you a face whipping.
> 
> Or, reduce your taper a little and see if that suits you. Or lengthen the active length of the band set you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply its much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show a picture of the slingshot you're using . Some times sharp edges and corners on a frame will cause premature failure . Remember the bands are colliding with the frame on the rebound .
> 
> Make sure you match the bands to the ammo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a PPMG and the band widths are what was recommended by someone that uses that catapult for hunting with 9.5mm steels, and gets very good results.
Click to expand...

If you are hunting with the band set it is better to be sure of enough energy to kill than being concerned with band life.


----------



## Moorman

Rayshot said:


> Moorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tapered bands don't last as long. My favored band sets last appx 150 shots. It's the price I pay for speed and keeping a flatter trajectory for the longer distances I like to shoot from.
> 
> Try some straight cut bands (no taper). If I am shooting close like 33 ft, I don't mind the straights. A 3/4 with 6.5 active length for a 32 inch draw.
> 
> With straight sets though they can tear any where along the elastic and if you aren't paying attention can break closer tot the fork and give you a face whipping.
> 
> Or, reduce your taper a little and see if that suits you. Or lengthen the active length of the band set you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply its much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show a picture of the slingshot you're using . Some times sharp edges and corners on a frame will cause premature failure . Remember the bands are colliding with the frame on the rebound .
> 
> Make sure you match the bands to the ammo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a PPMG and the band widths are what was recommended by someone that uses that catapult for hunting with 9.5mm steels, and gets very good results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are hunting with the band set it is better to be sure of enough energy to kill than being concerned with band life.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why I use the taper and draw length that I do as I need the power!


----------



## Ibojoe

On utube Tex has a great video on extending band life. Might check it out. He's a smart guy when it comes to slingshots. If I new how I would send the link. But I'm not a very smart guy on the internet machines. But I do use his method, it works. It may be on this forum somewhere.


----------



## Moorman

Ibojoe said:


> On utube Tex has a great video on extending band life. Might check it out. He's a smart guy when it comes to slingshots. If I new how I would send the link. But I'm not a very smart guy on the internet machines. But I do use his method, it works. It may be on this forum somewhere.


I would like to see this video if anyone has a link that would be great, thanks Ibojoe!


----------



## Ibojoe

OK. The channel is... slingshotbill.... the video is called... using the single pocket slingshot pouch. Sorry best I can do. Hope you find it!


----------



## flipgun




----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks flip gun! I'm gonna have to learn to work this thing.


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin,

bei Nauturlatex, kann man....... OH, better in Englisch... OR?

So, in natural latex, and TBG can delay the rupture near the Pouch.
I had to even put a clip on youtube, unfortunately in English.
In Info, the clip, however, is a link to an english article.
-
Conclusion: man needs a suitable adhesive (Copydex) applying, however, important to note how ....
-
A test on Different "glue" Follows yet

greetings






also, bei Naturlatex, und TBG kann man das Zerreißen in der nähe der Pouch hinauszögern.
Ich hatte dazu mal ein Clip auf youtube gestellt, leider auf Englisch.
In der Info, im Clip, ist allerdings ein Link, zu einem Englischen Beitrag.
-
Fazit: Mann muss einen geeigneten Kleber (Copydex) Auftragen, allerdings, wichtig, das wie beachten....
-
Ein Test, über Unterschiedliche "Kleber" Folgt noch

Grüße


----------



## Moorman

unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bei Nauturlatex, kann man....... OH, better in Englisch... OR?
> 
> So, in natural latex, and TBG can delay the rupture near the Pouch.
> I had to even put a clip on youtube, unfortunately in English.
> In Info, the clip, however, is a link to an english article.
> -
> Conclusion: man needs a suitable adhesive (Copydex) applying, however, important to note how ....
> -
> A test on Different "glue" Follows yet
> 
> greetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, bei Naturlatex, und TBG kann man das Zerreißen in der nähe der Pouch hinauszögern.
> Ich hatte dazu mal ein Clip auf youtube gestellt, leider auf Englisch.
> In der Info, im Clip, ist allerdings ein Link, zu einem Englischen Beitrag.
> -
> Fazit: Mann muss einen geeigneten Kleber (Copydex) Auftragen, allerdings, wichtig, das wie beachten....
> -
> Ein Test, über Unterschiedliche "Kleber" Folgt noch
> 
> Grüße


Do you have the link to the English version please?


----------



## Moorman

flipgun said:


>


That's great but I couldn't catch what it was that he applied to the band??

Some useful tips there for sure, thanks!


----------



## unkraut

Moin moin

yes:






Part 2






just look for

:

Slingshot copydex


----------



## Moorman

unkraut said:


> Moin moin
> 
> yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look for
> 
> :
> 
> Slingshot copydex


Thanks for your help much appreciated!


----------



## Ibojoe

Looks to be amazing stuff. I looked it up on ebay,8.99 with free shipping. I'm definitely gonna give it a try. I hate broken bands. It seems they start to break when I'm shooting my best. It's happened so often.... when I start to shoot really well, I check my bands after each shot.


----------



## Moorman

Ibojoe said:


> Looks to be amazing stuff. I looked it up on ebay,8.99 with free shipping. I'm definitely gonna give it a try. I hate broken bands. It seems they start to break when I'm shooting my best. It's happened so often.... when I start to shoot really well, I check my bands after each shot.


Ibojoe what is it that he rubs on the bands in the video that you recommended? I can't catch what he says despite playing it over several times??


----------



## Rayshot

I too ordered some and will be giving it a test and a fuller explanation of its character and how it affects the bands, stiffness, does it increase hand slap pain, does it affect fps, etc.


----------



## Greyman

I was experiencing the same thing as the op, so I have started using a piece of 4mm latex tube instead of wrapping at the pouch end, it's still early days but so far they seem to be outlasting the tuck and wrap method, I think it is ok at the forks but on the pouch it seems to strangle the bands and causes premature failure, here are a couple of pics


----------



## Moorman

Rayshot said:


> I too ordered some and will be giving it a test and a fuller explanation of its character and how it affects the bands, stiffness, does it increase hand slap pain, does it affect fps, etc.


Just ordered some myself, see how it goes!



Greyman said:


> I was experiencing the same thing as the op, so I have started using a piece of 4mm latex tube instead of wrapping at the pouch end, it's still early days but so far they seem to be outlasting the tuck and wrap method, I think it is ok at the forks but on the pouch it seems to strangle the bands and causes premature failure, here are a couple of pics


I saw your post on the THL let us know how it performs. How do you fit the tubes Greyman?


----------



## Greyman

Moorman said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too ordered some and will be giving it a test and a fuller explanation of its character and how it affects the bands, stiffness, does it increase hand slap pain, does it affect fps, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered some myself, see how it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was experiencing the same thing as the op, so I have started using a piece of 4mm latex tube instead of wrapping at the pouch end, it's still early days but so far they seem to be outlasting the tuck and wrap method, I think it is ok at the forks but on the pouch it seems to strangle the bands and causes premature failure, here are a couple of pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw your post on the THL let us know how it performs. How do you fit the tubes Greyman?
Click to expand...

 I push the tube onto a pair of long nose pliers then stick a bit of 2"x2" inbetween the handle, this holds the tube open, thread the band through the tube through the pouch then back through the tube, make sure it's all straight then just slide it off, takes know time once you have done it a couple of times, I fit my tubes the same way, the 4mm natural latex tube is nice to shoot and lasts ages,( this is my lending sling hence all the fork hits honest )


----------



## unkraut

ÜTT

Uh, not perfect, glued, ...
It's not about the bond, but to adjust the gain.
All supernatant, directly cut off, at the attachment may not survive, or it will not bring much.
Also, the constrictor knot, or the latex connection, as short as it goes ....
-
Alternatives are tested:
Long-term experience followed the youtube channel
greetings






Äh, nicht Perfekt, verklebt, ...
Es geht ja nicht um die Verklebung, sondern, um die Verstärkung.
Alles Überstehende, direkt, an der Befestigung abschneiden, darf nicht überstehen, sonst bringt es nicht viel.
Auch der Würgeknoten, oder die Latexanbindung, so kurz, wie es geht....
-
Alternativen dazu, sind im Test:
Langzeiterfahrungen folgen auf dem youtube kanal
Grüße


----------



## Moorman

I have been using the copydex and am impressed with the outcome it definitely seems to extend the band life,even if applied over small cuts in the band. Has anyone else experimented with it?


----------

